# Tivo Bolt maybe done, retailers marking it as discontinued



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like the Tivo Bolt is Dead. Bestbuy and other retailers have it listed as discontinued. If you
are in the market for a new Tivo, it maybe time to buy. You can get a Bolt 500 GB for $ 129.99 at Bestbuy and a 1 Tb for $ 199.99. It looks like the new model is going to have an upgraded and customizable interface.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Greg Hakes said:


> Looks like the Tivo Bolt is Dead. Bestbuy and other retailers have it listed as discontinued. If you
> are in the market for a new Tivo, it maybe time to buy. You can get a Bolt 500 GB for $ 129.99 at Bestbuy and a 1 Tb for $ 199.99. It looks like the new model is going to have an upgraded and customizable interface.


where did you see this? in store salesperson on bestbuy.com


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My BB has no indication of discontinued, but the price is as posted.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Under the price it say's Clearance. That's basically the same as discontinued. There clearing them out for a new
model, also why would they dicount them $ 70 - $90 if they weren't clearing them out for a new model ???

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-b...tainment-system-white/5114700.p?skuId=5114700


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I do wonder: if indeed the case, is the TiVo Bolt being "discontinued" in favor of the Bolt Vox (the current TiVo Bolt, but coming initially with the new, upcoming Hydra interface + upcoming voice remote)? I'd put my money on that.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I think there will be a new SKU for the one with voice remote.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

As long as they don't stop supporting it with data and updates. I am only running two Bolts at this time and would really like to have them for at least a few more years.

Maybe it's just that there is the Bolt+ - a newer model.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I do wonder: if indeed the case, is the TiVo Bolt being "discontinued" in favor of the Bolt Vox (the current TiVo Bolt, but coming initially with the new, upcoming Hydra interface + upcoming voice remote)? I'd put my money on that.


Yup, i think they are going to release it in November just in time for the Christmas Holiday's. I also suspect that the new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Greg Hakes said:


> Under the price it say's Clearance. That's basically the same as discontinued. There clearing them out for a new
> model, also why would they dicount them $ 70 - $90 if they weren't clearing them out for a new model ???
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-b...tainment-system-white/5114700.p?skuId=5114700


reread it says discounted not discontined

nope that's a special price maybe best buy wants to get rid of extra inventory if it's being discontinued wouldn't you think there would more than discounted on the Bestbuy site? considering tivo.com is still selling the white one at full price don't thing it's being discontinued.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> Yup, i think they are going to release it in November just in time for the Christmas Holiday's. I also suspect that the new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive.


My guess is, the "Bolt," if it's leaving, will be gone in name only, the "new" model simply being the current Bolt re-branded as the "Bolt Vox," coming with the aforementioned Hydra interface plus voice remote. I think that there would have been leaks otherwise, if a "real" new model was coming.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And I think the timing is set for this all: the "new" Bolt Vox, plus separately obtainable voice remote, plus Mini 4K, later this month or next, for the December holidays (otherwise, TiVo is missing a huge opportunity).


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

So that makes my statement correct, i said a new model was coming. A new model with new features.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, a philosophical question: if I have a current Bolt but upgrade it with the upcoming Hydra interface and purchase an upcoming TiVo voice remote, will I own a Bolt Vox?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> So that makes my statement correct, i said a new model was coming. A new model with new features.


Well, kinda/sorta, lol. It's just that, "new" TiVo models in the past have had new hardware boxes. This "move" is more like having a Dell Venue 8 Pro tablet/laptop with Windows 8 on it and then upgrading the tablet with Windows 10. 

But, we'll see shortly, hopefully. Exciting!


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Nobody knows for sure, but my guess is their will be no backward compatibility. Meaning you won't be able to upgrade your current Bolt, if you want voice and custable interface you will have to buy the new model.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

If their going to a voice remote and a customized interface, i am confident that there will be changes in the components inside the box that may change the looks of the box. Also i wouldn't be at all surprised if they go back to a 3.5" hard drive, and that would probably put an end to the curve in the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> If their going to a voice remote and a customized interface, i am confident that there will be changes in the components inside the box that may change the looks of the box. Also i wouldn't be at all surprised if they go back to a 3.5" hard drive, and that would probably put an end to the curve in the Bolt.


Given TiVo's (Rovi's) stated desire to get out of the hardware market, I'm exceedingly skeptical that we'll see any major changes in BOLT packaging updated to incorporate the new Voice Remote functionality. And the new Hydra interface is slated for availability on all BOLT, Roamio and Mini models, from my understanding, so the release of Hydra would not in any way require any hardware upgrades for the BOLT line.

Though, since I've only seen pics of the new Voice Remote in black, the only change I'm anticipating would be the base 4-tuner "BOLT Vox" model, if released, switching back to a black case. But that's pure speculation.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> Nobody knows for sure, but my guess is their will be no backward compatibility. Meaning you won't be able to upgrade your current Bolt, if you want voice and custable interface you will have to buy the new model.


What? Hasn't it already been confirmed that the new Hydra UI will be coming to all BOLT, Roamio and Mini models?

I can't speak regarding the voice remote functionality, specifically, but I thought the BOLTs already included Bluetooth or some other wireless tech that hasn't been put to use, to date. (And I'm not invested enough in the topic to hunt it down, myself.) As for Minis & Roamios, I expect voice remote functionality could be added for them, absent the required built-in wireless technology, as easily as RF remote functionality was added for the Premiere and Mini v1 models -- via a dongle.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, a philosophical question: if I have a current Bolt but upgrade it with the upcoming Hydra interface and purchase an upcoming TiVo voice remote, will I own a Bolt Vox?


I'd think you'd certainly be able to sell it on eBay as "BOLT Vox-equivalent," if prior assumptions are correct.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> Nobody knows for sure, but my guess is their will be no backward compatibility. Meaning you won't be able to upgrade your current Bolt, if you want voice and custable interface you will have to buy the new model.


Nope, probably not the case, my guess is. One of the TiVo management had announced earlier that the new Hydra interface would be an option for current Roamio and Bolt owners and that, once opted for, could not be departed from, absent sending one's box back to TiVo; and the latest Bolt software has an entry for "Hydra Upgrade App" and "Hydra Downgrade App."

As to the voice remote, FCC filings by TiVo include the user guide for the remote, explaining how to set it up with a Roamio box. https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=3588248. And zatznotfunny.com reports on the use of the TiVo voice remote with both the Roamio and the Bolt boxes. TiVo Voice Remote Nears Release; Requires Hydra

And as to a new physical box, unlikely, it seems to me: no reports of this, including any filings at the FCC.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I'd think you'd certainly be able to sell it on eBay as "BOLT Vox-equivalent," if prior assumptions are correct.


I would prefer to think of it as "BOLT Vox-ivalent."


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Nope, probably not the case, my guess is. One of the TiVo management had announced earlier that the new Hydra interface would be an option for current Roamio and Bolt owners and that, once opted for, could not be departed from, absent sending one's box back to TiVo; and the latest Bolt software has an entry for "Hydra Upgrade App" and "Hydra Downgrade App."
> 
> As to the voice remote, FCC filings by TiVo include the user guide for the remote, explaining how to set it up with a Roamio box. https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=3588248. And zatznotfunny.com reports on the use of the TiVo voice remote with both the Roamio and the Bolt boxes. TiVo Voice Remote Nears Release; Requires Hydra
> 
> And as to a new physical box, unlikely, it seems to me: no reports of this, including any filings at the FCC.


above links don't work say no access


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> above links don't work say no access


Thanks. The zatznotfunny.com link is working for me; for the FCC filing, try OET List Exhibits Report and select the bottom item, "User Manual."


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Greg Hakes said:


> I also suspect that the new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive.


You've made multiple statements about the 3.5" format, but I'm sorry, their money is in the current Bolt format, I can't see them abandoning it and taking on more development cost for a new hardware platform.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Given TiVo's (Rovi's) stated desire to get out of the hardware market, I'm exceedingly skeptical that we'll see any major changes in BOLT packaging updated to incorporate the new Voice Remote functionality. And the new Hydra interface is slated for availability on all BOLT, Roamio and Mini models, from my understanding, so the release of Hydra would not in any way require any hardware upgrades for the BOLT line.
> 
> Though, since I've only seen pics of the new Voice Remote in black, the only change I'm anticipating would be the base 4-tuner "BOLT Vox" model, if released, switching back to a black case. But that's pure speculation.


We'll see what we see, all company's change the looks of their products every few years and the bolt is already 2 years old. So nothing would surprise me at all.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

dianebrat said:


> You've made multiple statements about the 3.5" format, but I'm sorry, their money is in the current Bolt format, I can't see them abandoning it and taking on more development cost for a new hardware platform.


The 3.5" is the Hard Drive size, it has nothing to do with the format of the drive. The 2.5" drives are not near as reliable in the bolt as the 3.5" drives have been in prior models. And the 2.5" drives don't have near the capacity as the 3.5" drives do. The most reliable 2.5" drive in a Bolt is a Toshiba 2 Tb. The 3.5" drives go up to 8 Tb's now with great reliability. I can easily see them going back to 3.5" drives.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Greg Hakes said:


> Nobody knows for sure, but my guess is their will be no backward compatibility. Meaning you won't be able to upgrade your current Bolt, if you want voice and custable interface you will have to buy the new model.


As others have commented, there is nothing correct in your post.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> We'll see what we see, all company's change the looks of their products every few years and the bolt is already 2 years old. *So nothing would surprise me at all.*


Well, _that _certainly is true about TiVo.  I just keep on coming back to, in my mind, the fact that there has been absolutely no info. about a new physical model; as versus the info. that's come out about the Hydra interface, the voice remote, and the Mini 4K. Nor has anyone posted any FCC filings concerning a new TiVo box. And at a time when, as noted above, TiVo publicly has stated its desire to get out of the manufacturing biz, preferring to license its tech. instead. But, surprise is the spice of life. 


Greg Hakes said:


> The 3.5" is the Hard Drive size, it has nothing to do with the format of the drive. The 2.5" drives are not near as reliable in the bolt as the 3.5" drives have been in prior models. And the 2.5" drives don't have near the capacity as the 3.5" drives do. The most reliable 2.5" drive in a Bolt is a Toshiba 2 Tb. The 3.5" drives go up to 8 Tb's now with great reliability. I can easily see them going back to 3.5" drives.


Except that, is there space in the current Bolt profile for a 3.5" drive? (No?) And so, going back to a 3.5" drive would mean a new design of box (which costs money), or going back to the old box. At a time when people, and presumably TiVo, like smaller appliances (this was a big selling point for the Bolt). But you're right, there is a limit to the capacity of the 2.5" drives relative to the 3.5" drives.

As to currently used drives, the Bolt+ has a reliable 3TB 2.5" drive (I believe it's a Western Digital).


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

idksmy said:


> As others have commented, there is nothing correct in your post.


Really, you better go back to school and learn how to read. LOL


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, _that _certainly is true about TiVo.  I just keep on coming back to, in my mind, the fact that there has been absolutely no info. about a new physical model; as versus the info. that's come out about the Hydra interface, the voice remote, and the Mini 4K. Nor has anyone posted any FCC filings concerning a new TiVo box. And at a time when, as noted above, TiVo publicly has stated its desire to get out of the manufacturing biz, preferring to license its tech. instead. But, surprise is the spice of life.
> 
> Except that, is there space in the current Bolt profile for a 3.5" drive? (No?) And so, going back to a 3.5" drive would mean a new design of box (which costs money), or going back to the old box. At a time when people, and presumably TiVo, like smaller appliances (this was a big selling point for the Bolt). But you're right, there is a limit to the capacity of the 2.5" drives relative to the 3.5" drives.
> 
> As to currently used drives, the Bolt+ has a reliable 3TB 2.5" drive (I believe it's a Western Digital).


If Tivo is willing to spend millions of dollars to upgrade it's interface, their not going to blink an eye to spend a much smaller amount of money to change the design of the box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> If Tivo is willing to spend millions of dollars to upgrade it's interface, their not going to blink an eye to spend a much smaller amount of money to change the design of the box.


I might agree with you (and you even could be right!  ), except that: the Hydra interface is a "leftover" from the prior TiVo administration (i.e. from before Rovi's purchase of the old TiVo company); and the current TiVo administration (i.e. Rovi) publicly stated that it really doesn't want to be in the box biz. But then, TiVo said that originally as well, when it started up! We shall see--exciting times we live in.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg Hakes said:


> If Tivo is willing to spend millions of dollars to upgrade it's interface, their not going to blink an eye to spend a much smaller amount of money to change the design of the box.


I can guarantee there will not be a TiVo replacement for the Bolt using 3.5" drives by Christmas 2017 (if ever)


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Greg Hakes said:


> Really, you better go back to school and learn how to read. LOL





Greg Hakes said:


> Nobody knows for sure,


Wrong. Lots of people know, just not on this forum.



Greg Hakes said:


> ...but my guess is their will be no backward compatibility.


Wrong. The current Bolts support the voice remote and Hydra.



Greg Hakes said:


> Meaning you won't be able to upgrade your current Bolt, if you want voice and custable interface you will have to buy the new model.


Wrong. There's no need to upgrade your current Bolt. You are three for three.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

There is so much misinformation it is funny. First. It was already confirmed the voice remote will work as is with the Bolt and will require an adaptor to work with the Roamio and mini. Second it was already confirmed there is new bolt models coming HOWEVER the bolt is exactly the same. It is just packaged with a voice remote. There is no 3.5 HD coming either It also has been confirmed that Arris is going to be making the 4K mini for Tivo but it will still be packaged and sold by tivo So yes they are getting directly out of the hardware business and have Arris making now. Does this mean we may see a Bolt redesign from Arris for tivo retail. Possibly but not soon

And finally. This is not the first time bestbuy has put the bolt on clearance. They did it earlier this year and also did the mini.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I might agree with you (and you even could be right!  ), except that: the Hydra interface is a "leftover" from the prior TiVo administration (i.e. from before Rovi's purchase of the old TiVo company); and the current TiVo administration (i.e. Rovi) publicly stated that it really doesn't want to be in the box biz. But then, TiVo said that originally as well, when it started up! We shall see--exciting times we live in.


Yup, change is good and Mystery keeps us tuned in. LOL


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Hakes said:


> The 3.5" is the Hard Drive size, it has nothing to do with the format of the drive. The 2.5" drives are not near as reliable in the bolt as the 3.5" drives have been in prior models. And the 2.5" drives don't have near the capacity as the 3.5" drives do. The most reliable 2.5" drive in a Bolt is a Toshiba 2 Tb. The 3.5" drives go up to 8 Tb's now with great reliability. I can easily see them going back to 3.5" drives.


Huh. What???? The Bolt Plus uses a 3TB 2.5 western digital drive so how are you going to say a 2TB toshiba is the most realiable


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

sfhub said:


> I can guarantee there will not be a TiVo replacement for the Bolt using 3.5" drives by Christmas 2017 (if ever)


Oh, I love Guarantee's. LOL


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg Hakes said:


> Oh, I love Guarantee's. LOL


Would you like a wager better?


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Would you like a wager better?


I'd bet you, but i don't think we could agree on who would hold the money till a winner was declared. LOL Secondly
i never said that a 3.5" drive was coming before Christmas clown, i said a new model was coming and it looked to be
coming for the holiday's. It's all speculation, nobody knows and you sure don't either. Your just on here trying to pick a fight. Go play with your Tivo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Hakes said:


> I'd bet you, but i don't think we could agree on who would hold the money till a winner was declared. LOL Secondly
> i never said that a 3.5" drive was coming before Christmas clown, i said a new model was coming and it looked to be
> coming for the holiday's. It's all speculation, nobody knows and you sure don't either. Your just on here trying to pick a fight. Go play with your Tivo.


I am willing to bet he knows better than someone that joined here on Saturday and has spewed speculation and mis information in every post


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

compnurd said:


> I am willing to bet he knows better than someone that joined here on Saturday and has spewed speculation and mis information in every post


Yes it's all speculation. I never said otherwise.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg Hakes said:


> I'd bet you, but i don't think we could agree on who would hold the money till a winner was declared.


Here's the bet. If I am correct, you go back and edit every post regarding 3.5" drive and say you were wrong and apologize to the other forum members (whether you feel it is justified to apologize or not). If you are correct, I will do the same.



Greg Hakes said:


> Secondly i never said that a 3.5" drive was coming before Christmas clown, i said a new model was coming and it looked to be coming for the holiday's. It's all speculation, nobody knows and you sure don't either.


Given a specific time deadline one can tell for sure, because the manufacturer will need the FCC submissions by a certain time to hit release dates. If you don't have FCC submissions by now, you won't have a new case design to accomodate the 3.5" drive. These devices include WiFi so their designs need to be submitted to FCC or they can't be sold.

I can't say if there will never be a 3.5" TiVo again, but I can say for sure it won't be out by this holiday, which you stated either directly or indirectly in your posts.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Here's the bet. If I am correct, you go back and edit every post regarding 3.5" drive and say you were wrong and apologize to the other forum members (whether you feel it is justified to apologize or not). If you are correct, I will do the same.
> 
> I would never apologize to anyone for talking about possible changes coming for Tivo. Your just being Silly now.
> 
> ...


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Huh. What???? The Bolt Plus uses a 3TB 2.5 western digital drive so how are you going to say a 2TB toshiba is the most realiable


It should be obvious. He doesn't understand that format can mean form factor (which was obvious in context), and he doesn't understand much about TiVo, either.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Since Mr. Hakes has apparently rejected the wager, if anybody is curious, this is what TiVo has submitted to the FCC recently. You'll notice

Bolt *TGN-TCD8495*
Mavrik *TGN-TCD84A*
Vox remote *TGN-CRB97*
Vox dongle *TGN-EC80*

TiVo Solutions Inc. d/b/a TiVo Inc. FCC ID Applications (TGN)

I don't see any models using a 3.5" drive, thus I am comfortable guaranteeing there will not be a new TiVo supporting 3.5" drives sold by this holiday season.

There is a tiny chance Arris could be manufacturing a "new" TiVo and it would be under their FCC application but given there was zero inkling of a manufacturer change for Bolt DVRs, I consider this highly unlikely.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Per the initial claim, what retailers have said its been discontinued outside of the claimed position of BestBuy?


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Since Mr. Hakes has apparently rejected the wager, if anybody is curious, this is what TiVo has submitted to the FCC recently. You'll notice
> 
> Bolt *TGN-TCD8495*
> Mavrik *TGN-TCD84A*
> ...


You simply amaze me, your like talking to a freaking wall. You would create an argument just to hear yourself talk, amazing !!!


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

m.s said:


> It should be obvious. He doesn't understand that format can mean form factor (which was obvious in context), and he doesn't understand much about TiVo, either.


He knows all about format and he knows lot's about Tivo, more than you could possible comprehend.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TCF would surely be off Vlad's radar.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Greg Hakes said:


> So that makes my statement correct, i said a new model was coming. A new model with new features.


which statement? and no the bolt is not discontinued it's being discounted notice the spelling


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> TCF would surely be off Vlad's radar.


I agree, comrade...


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Bolt Vox...just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg Hakes said:


> Looks like the Tivo Bolt is Dead. Bestbuy and other retailers have it listed as discontinued. If you
> are in the market for a new Tivo, it maybe time to buy. You can get a Bolt 500 GB for $ 129.99 at Bestbuy and a 1 Tb for $ 199.99. It looks like the new model is going to have an upgraded and customizable interface.


Hmm, possible opportunity for those who just did the transfer of service from a Premiere. If you purchased the Bolt using a credit card with "price match" you may be able to get back $70 on the 500GB model (you would have paid $199 for the Bolt). Maybe $100 on the 1TB, not sure what the retail is on the 1TB. Give it a shot, I think the time frame may be 90 days to file.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

caughey said:


> Bolt Vox...just rolls off the tongue.


How about Bolto voce? Tivo typically only introduces new features on its latest hardware. Then it slithers down to the unwashed masses with Roamios and Premieres. Oh My.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Greg Hakes said:


> Looks like the Tivo Bolt is Dead. Bestbuy and other retailers have it listed as discontinued. If you
> are in the market for a new Tivo, it maybe time to buy. You can get a Bolt 500 GB for $ 129.99 at Bestbuy and a 1 Tb for $ 199.99. It looks like the new model is going to have an upgraded and customizable interface.


so what other retailers besides bestbuy have discontinued the bolt? none because bestbuy didn't discontinue it they discounted it?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The 500GB Bolt is not marked clearance or discontinued on Best Buy It is just on sale for 70 off which it has been as low as 117 before to price match amazon


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-b...D=1&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-OCjP35tZvih2jAjCUm4zFQ

it's the 1TB model


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The new Bolt Vox is indeed replacing the old Bolt.

NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The new Bolt Vox is indeed replacing the old Bolt.
> 
> NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


Semantics: seemingly, it's the same Bolt, but coming with a voice remote and likely, at least ultimately, the Hydra user interface. But it will take a purchase and/or teardown to verify.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The new Bolt Vox is indeed replacing the old Bolt.
> 
> NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


I would think it would not be replacing the bolt, but the bolt would replace the roamio so the 2 current models will be cox and bolt


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I would think it would not be replacing the bolt, but the bolt would replace the roamio so the 2 current models will be cox and bolt


Cox is using TiVo's?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Cox is using TiVo's?


I meant Vox not Cox


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> We'll see what we see, all company's change the looks of their products every few years and the bolt is already 2 years old. So nothing would surprise me at all.


Seen:


celtic pride said:


> I was at my local best buy today and they had a new tivo bolt vox(500), which has the voice remote, on the cover *the tivo looked the same as the curved tivo except the color was black *instead of white,...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> I would think it would not be replacing the bolt, but the bolt would replace the roamio so the 2 current models will be cox and bolt


Roamio OTA will stick around for the budget consumers, I expect.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The new Bolt Vox is indeed replacing the old Bolt.
> 
> NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


Yep, pretty much what we were saying, new SKUs/product options, not a new device.
I think the OP felt they were on to "something big" and would "show how cool they were" by posting what they thought was a scoop.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> so what other retailers besides bestbuy have discontinued the bolt? none because bestbuy didn't discontinue it they discounted it?


Amazon also slashed it's price. And yes a new model is coming out.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> so what other retailers besides bestbuy have discontinued the bolt? none because bestbuy didn't discontinue it they discounted it?


Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their coming out with a new model.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon also slashed it's price. *And yes a new model is coming out*.


_Sorry, but, _*it is not strictly/really "a new model," from everything being seen and heard. * It seems to be the same Bolt machine that has been around for 2 years, although the 500GB version seemingly will be in a black rather than the current white case. The tech. difference is that it comes with a voice remote--which presumably will be available for separate purchase, if desired, by current Roamio and Bolt box owners; and likely will come with the Hydra user interface out-of-the-box--which presumably also will be available, if desired, for current Roamio and Bolt box owners.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their coming out with a new model.


Amazon has sold both bolt models cheaper than what they have it priced now.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> _Sorry, but, _*it is not strictly/really "a new model," from everything being seen and heard. * It seems to be the same Bolt machine that has been around for 2 years, although the 500GB version seemingly will be in a black rather than the current white case. The tech. difference is that it comes with a voice remote--which presumably will be available for separate purchase, if desired, by current Roamio and Bolt box owners; and likely will come with the Hydra user interface out-of-the-box--which presumably also will be available, if desired, for current Roamio and Bolt box owners.


Yup and you are correct. It is not a new model. No matter how much semantics you want to play with it. It is the same bolt but in black and with the voice remote.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Yup and you are correct. It is not a new model. No matter how much semantics you want to play with it. It is the same bolt but in black and with the voice remote.


Heh, yeah, it's really no more a new or different model than a car painted a different color with the optional GPS navigation package added (and even this tech example is extreme).


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their [sic] coming out with a new model.


You made your point long ago.

They're (note correct spelling) coming out with a new remote.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Nope, probably not the case, my guess is. One of the TiVo management had announced earlier that the new Hydra interface would be an option for current Roamio and Bolt owners and that, once opted for, could not be departed from, absent sending one's box back to TiVo; and *the latest Bolt software has an entry for "Hydra Upgrade App" and "Hydra Downgrade App."*
> 
> As to the voice remote, FCC filings by TiVo include the user guide for the remote, explaining how to set it up with a Roamio box. https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=3588248. And zatznotfunny.com reports on the use of the TiVo voice remote with both the Roamio and the Bolt boxes. TiVo Voice Remote Nears Release; Requires Hydra
> 
> And as to a new physical box, unlikely, it seems to me: no reports of this, including any filings at the FCC.


I wonder if the "Hydra Upgrade App" adds Hydra or deletes Hydra from the box?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bobfrank said:


> I wonder if the "Hydra Upgrade App" adds Hydra or deletes Hydra from the box?


I am going to guess here that upgrade upgrades you to hydra and downgrade downgrades to the current one


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon also slashed it's price. And yes a new model is coming out.


Either you don't under stand how this works or you just want to be argumentative.

In any case what is actually happen is that TiVo is releasing a Bolt with a new Model Number, because they changed the color & the remote. TiVo has done this with a number of units starting back with the Premieres, with the last time I remember being with the Roamio OTA, they went from a unit with a 500GB hard drive to one with a 1TB hard drive, same Roamio OTA otherwise but new model number.

Same here current Bolt is white and does not have the voice remote new Bolt is Black and will have the voice remote, however it is still the same Bolt under the cover. The current white Bolts will be running the same software and if you want voice you can buy the new remote.

This makes lots of sense for marketing reasons and was what I (and others) predicted would happen: Will there be a TiVo Series7? When might it release and what may it feature?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Greg Hakes said:


> I also suspect that the new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive.


As we said.. nope and nope


Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their coming out with a new model.


they're not their
and the new model isn't the new model you wanted it to be, it's exactly what the rest of us expected, a slight tweak of the Bolt line with new SKU.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> In any case what is actually happen is that TiVo is releasing a Bolt with a new Model Number, because they changed the color & the remote. TiVo has done this with a number of units starting back with the Premieres, with the last time I remember being with the Roamio OTA, they went from a unit with a 500GB hard drive to one with a 1TB hard drive, same Roamio OTA otherwise but new model number.
> 
> Same here current Bolt is white and does not have the voice remote new Bolt is Black and will have the voice remote, however it is still the same Bolt under the cover. The current white Bolts will be running the same software and if you want voice you can buy the new remote.


Marketing the Roamio Plus and Pro as different models made less sense, since the only difference between them was hard drive size. The different model names created confusion that there might be some other functional difference.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Marketing the Roamio Plus and Pro as different models made less sense, since the only difference between them was hard drive size. The different model names created confusion that there might be some other functional difference.


Ya TiVo model names have been creating confusion for along time.

I am fairly sure these "new" Bolts will do the same, but what TiVo is doing with the release of the Bolt Vox and Bolt+ Vox units makes allot of sense to me, from a marketing point of view.  Going all Black may cut down on costs as they are now only using one case, and doing a release with a slight name change makes is look like they are actually "new" models not the same ones that have been around for the last few years with just a voice remote added and some new software that all of the Bolts and Roamios will get anyway.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> I meant Vox not Cox


Cox on Vox
Vox on Cox

Knox in box.
Fox in socks.

Who sews whose socks?
Sue sews Sue's socks 
Sue socks Cox in Box


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Black 500GB/1TB TiVo will now match ALL my other electronics!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

White BOLTs now listed as "Old Version" on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013X8YI5I/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013X8YJ3Y/​
Curiously, not the 3TB CableCARD-only BOLT+.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

compnurd said:


> I am going to guess here that upgrade upgrades you to hydra and downgrade downgrades to the current one


That would assume that the Hydra interface is an upgrade, i.e. better. From what I've seen it may not be better.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their coming out with a new model.


As i stated in my original post Tivo is launching a new model. It's the Tivo Vox. I told everyone, but nobody believed me. Ha Ha Ha, i was right.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

Greg Hakes said:


> Amazon and other also slashed it's price dramatically. Their coming out with a new model.


TiVo's rumored voice-controlled DVR pops up at Amazon, Best Buy


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

dianebrat said:


> As we said.. nope and nope
> 
> they're not their
> and the new model isn't the new model you wanted it to be, it's exactly what the rest of us expected, a slight tweak of the Bolt line with new SKU.


Obviously your confused.
TiVo's rumored voice-controlled DVR pops up at Amazon, Best Buy


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg Hakes said:


> Yup, i think they are going to release it in November just in time for the Christmas Holiday's. I also suspect that the *new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive.*





dianebrat said:


> As we said.. nope and nope





Greg Hakes said:


> Obviously your confused.


Obviously.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> As i stated in my original post Tivo is launching a new model. It's the Tivo Vox. I told everyone, but nobody believed me. Ha Ha Ha, i was right.


No one really had any dispute with the fact that a new model would be coming out; that's been known for a while. What people couldn't seem to get through on was...



Greg Hakes said:


> I also suspect that the *new model will have no curves in it and that it will go back to a 3.5" hard drive*.





Greg Hakes said:


> If their going to a voice remote and a customized interface, i am *confident that there will be changes in the components inside the box* that may change the looks of the box. Also i wouldn't be at all surprised if they go back to a 3.5" hard drive, and that would probably put an end to the curve in the Bolt.


... it would be the same exact hardware, but with a new voice remote.

Same curve, same 2.5" HDD form factor. Same box.

Do svidaniya.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> No one really had any dispute with the fact that a new model would be coming out; that's been known for a while. What people couldn't seem to get through on was...
> 
> 
> ​... it would be the same exact hardware, but with a new voice remote.
> ...


It's not the same box. It's a different color, has different software, and a new remote. And more changes maybe coming. My point was the original Bolt was being discontinued and all i got was confrontation. LOL It's all good, any time you tell people about change they freak out. Trust me i enjoyed listening to all their nonsense.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> No one really had any dispute with the fact that a new model would be coming out; that's been known for a while. What people couldn't seem to get through on was...
> 
> 
> ​... it would be the same exact hardware, but with a new voice remote.
> ...


Yup. He stated nothing we didn't already know and we wasted 4 days on this


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> It's not the same box. It's a different color, has different software, and a new remote. And more changes maybe coming. My point was the original Bolt was being discontinued and all i got was confrontation. LOL It's all good, any time you tell people about change they freak out. Trust me i enjoyed listening to all their nonsense.


Whether painted white or red, it's still a Ford Escort.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Hakes said:


> It's not the same box. It's a different color, has different software, and a new remote. And more changes maybe coming. My point was the original Bolt was being discontinued and all i got was confrontation. LOL It's all good, any time you tell people about change they freak out. Trust me i enjoyed listening to all their nonsense.


So it is the same color aka same case as the Bolt plus???? Not sure how that is new. Also all bolts will have hydra here shortly.so the software is the same. Soooo. Yeh you still said nothing new


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

compnurd said:


> Yup. He stated nothing we didn't already know and we wasted 4 days on this


You wasted 4 day's on this, i had a great discussion with other's like you couldn't accept change. LOL


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

compnurd said:


> So it is the same color aka same case as the Bolt plus???? Not sure how that is new. Also all bolts will have hydra here shortly.so the software is the same. Soooo. Yeh you still said nothing new


Oh boy, you are delusional.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Hakes said:


> Oh boy, you are delusional.


Pretty sure the consensus here is otherwise.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Greg Hakes said:


> It's not the same box. It's a different color, has different software, and a new remote. And more changes maybe coming. My point was the original Bolt was being discontinued and all i got was confrontation. LOL It's all good, any time you tell people about change they freak out. Trust me i enjoyed listening to all their nonsense.


It takes a big man to admit you were wrong.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Whether painted white or red, it's still a Ford Escort.


Not necessarily, it may become a Ford Mustang. LOL


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> You wasted 4 day's on this, i had a great discussion with other's like you couldn't accept change. LOL


What people were baffled by was that someone couldn't seemingly understand that everyone knew a new sku was coming, and that it would be the same hardware as the existing BOLTs but with, effectively, a LX options package... a voice remote included.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Whether painted white or red, it's still a Ford Escort.


Not Necessarily, it may become a Ford Mustang. HA


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

At some point the light goes on and one realizes they're being trolled.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> What people were baffled by was that someone couldn't seemingly understand that everyone knew a new sku was coming, and that it would be the same hardware as the existing BOLTs but with, effectively, a LX options package... a voice remote included.


Not true, if you read the post you will see that many refused to believe any changes were coming. I was actually correct.


----------



## Greg Hakes (Oct 14, 2017)

sfhub said:


> At some point the light goes on and one realizes they're being trolled.


Yes, your correct, i was being trolled. LOL


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Greg Hakes said:


> Not true, if you read the post you will see that many refused to believe any changes were coming. I was actually correct.


I totally agree.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Greg Hakes said:


> As i stated in my original post Tivo is launching a new model. It's the Tivo Vox. I told everyone, but nobody believed me. Ha Ha Ha, i was right.





Greg Hakes said:


> It's not the same box. It's a different color, has different software, and a new remote. And more changes maybe coming. My point was the original Bolt was being discontinued and all i got was confrontation. LOL It's all good, any time you tell people about change they freak out. Trust me i enjoyed listening to all their nonsense.


You can put lipstick on a pig and it's still a pig . . . .

As many have been saying all along and is now seemingly being confirmed, the Bolt Vox is the same Bolt box as now, but with the upcoming Hydra software on it, which all current Bolt and Roamio box owners will have the option to update to, and a voice remote, which presumably also will be sold as an accessory and which all current Bolt and Roamio box owners may buy and use. Oh, and the Bolt Vox case is black, whereas current Bolt cases are black or white.

In other words: Bolt Vox = Bolt + Hydra software + voice remote.

No one in the TiVo world will see this as a true "new model" along the lines of Series 1 - Series 2 - TiVo HD - TiVo Premiere - Roamio - Bolt.

Oh, and there is no evidence that "more changes may be coming" (unless you are aware of something definite), any more than always has been the case with software updates (which brought, for example, SkipMode and QuickMode, neither of which made the then-current Roamio and Bolt boxes "new models").


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just to further put to bed any thoughts that the Bolt Vox DVRs are actually "new" DVRs we have this from Weaknees:

The Top Current WeaKnees Questions *Answered!*

*How is the BOLT different from the BOLT VOX?*
Basically, it's just the remote. In addition, all Tivo BOLT VOX units are black. The other small change is that the BOLT Plus name becomes the BOLT VOX 3 TB.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The other small change is that the BOLT Plus name becomes the BOLT VOX 3 TB.


Ugh, so that wasn't just an Amazon mistake. I just don't see how the naming isn't going to result in people receiving unusable DVRs, when they try to bump the HDD capacity for their new OTA-capable DVR to 3TB.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, so that wasn't just an Amazon mistake. I just don't see how the naming isn't going to result in people receiving unusable DVRs, when they try to bump the HDD capacity for their new OTA-capable DVR to 3TB.


Like we mentioned earlier, TiVo naming causes confusion.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> Like we mentioned earlier, TiVo naming causes confusion.


Yes it does. I was never sure I could correctly remember whether the Romeo Plus or Romeo Pro was the top of the line (aka more overpriced version; though it did have THX certification)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yes it does. I was never sure I could correctly remember whether the Romeo Plus or Romeo Pro was the top of the line (aka more overpriced version; though it did have THX certification)


Did the Pro have THX certification and the Plus did not? I thought the only difference was the HDD size, 1TB vs 3TB. (Neither model had it, per this post.)

I was more annoyed by the original base Roamio model just being called "Roamio," making discussion of different Roamio series models more confusing.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yes it does. I was never sure I could correctly remember whether the Romeo Plus or Romeo Pro was the top of the line (aka more overpriced version; though it did have THX certification)


I think you are confusing Roamio Plus vs. Pro with TiVo HD vs. TiVo HD-XL.

TiVo HD-XL had 1GB hard drive, glow remote, and THX certification.

ETA: Premiere vs. Premiere XL and Premiere 4 vs. Premier XL4 / Elite have similar differences to HD vs. HD-XL.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DVR_Dave said:


> I think you are confusing Roamio Plus vs. Pro with TiVo HD vs. TiVo HD-XL.
> 
> TiVo HD-XL had 1GB hard drive, glow remote, and THX certification.
> 
> ETA: Premiere vs. Premiere XL and Premiere 4 vs. Premier XL4 / Elite have similar differences to HD vs. HD-XL.


Yeah, looks like I was.

The Plus vs Pro _was _confusing but it doesn't look like either had THX, the Pro just had 3x the storage of the Plus (which in turn had 2x the storage, and 50% more tuners, of the 'base' Romeo). But I always had to check whether Plus was bigger than Pro or the reverse.

And of course HD, Premier, Romeo, Bolt don't exactly have any obvious inherent order in terms of which is the newer version. (And that's before the confusion after the Bolt came out but before Bolt+ was introduced where the newest fastest model had less tuners than the one it seemed to replace)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yeah, looks like I was.
> 
> The Plus vs Pro _was _confusing but it doesn't look like either had THX, the Pro just had 3x the storage of the Plus (which in turn had 2x the storage, and 50% more tuners, of the 'base' Romeo). But I always had to check whether Plus was bigger than Pro or the reverse.
> 
> And of course HD, Premier, Romeo, Bolt don't exactly have any obvious inherent order in terms of which is the newer version. (And that's before the confusion after the Bolt came out but before Bolt+ was introduced where the newest fastest model had less tuners than the one it seemed to replace)


The most confusing to me is the series number. Such as when people refer to their Premiere 4, is it a true Premiere 4 or a series 4 two tuner Premiere.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> The most confusing to me is the series number. Such as when people refer to their Premiere 4, is it a true Premiere 4 or a series 4 two tuner Premiere.


Or is a series 3 an OLED or TiVo HD or TiVo HD-XL?

Or is a series 2 a ST or DT? Or some other variation?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Did the Pro have THX certification and the Plus did not? I thought the only difference was the HDD size, 1TB vs 3TB. (Neither model had it, per this post.)
> 
> I was more annoyed by the original base Roamio model just being called "Roamio," making discussion of different Roamio series models more confusing.


The original 4 tuner Roamio was called the Roamio Basic. I have one from 2013. Then you had a Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro which were six tuners. Then they also came out with a Roamio OTA with four tuners. All the Roamios officially had different names to differentiate them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> The original 4 tuner Roamio was called the Roamio Basic. ... All the Roamios officially had different names to differentiate them.


"Basic" became a label commonly used to refer to the original 4-tuner model, but I don't recall ever seeing any official TiVo references to that label.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> "Basic" became a label commonly used to refer to the original 4-tuner model, but I don't recall ever seeing any official TiVo references to that label.


Yes> I just looked at my order from TiVo in 2013. It just lists Roamio, not Roamio Basic. Which I guess still differentiates it from the Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, and Roamio OTA.

Although my order in 2015 for a Refurb Roamio is only listed as "TiVo Series 5 (Tarvos)" (no idea what Tarvos is). No mention of Roamio. While the refurb Roamio OTA I bought in 2016 is listed as "Roamio OTA"


----------

